# Nissan Altima 98



## newblance23 (Feb 25, 2005)

Good Afternoon,

I own a Nissan Altima 98 2.4L. Service Engine Light came onm had the codes pulled at autozone. First code is PO303 cylinder misfire and 2nd code is PO744 solenoid valve. Can anyone tell me what the problem could be?


----------

